
UN library announced its most-checked-out book of 2015. It's kind of disturbing - mhb
http://www.vox.com/2016/1/6/10724560/un-library-war-crimes
======
brudgers
I suspect that those interested in prosecuting war criminals would also be
interested in the subject of immunity.

